# New arrival....



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Porsche 997 Carrera S

Picked up at 5pm last night - one word....... AMAZING

I couldn't sleep last night because I wanted to get up and drive to work!

Sorry for the rubbish pics but took them this morning in a rush

Can't wait for lunchtime and this weekend

Chuffed to bits


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, not bad.

It's a peach, mate. Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's alright if you like that sort of thing. :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's like the grown up version of mine 

I like the last pic. You'd gotten into the car, put the lights on and turned the engine on and thought, ooh, better just get a back end shot


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats - beautiful machine 8)

Is thet the Sports Exhaust, or is it standard on the S?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Congrats - beautiful machine 8)
> 
> Is thet the Sports Exhaust, or is it standard on the S?


Thanks mate

It's the sports exhaust - switchable one.

The nice salesman at JCT showed me how to unplug something in the engine bay though which means the exhaust is in sports mode all the time and doesn't have to be switched to 'loud' everytime you start the engine.

Don't think it'll be long before it's unplugged - very addictive noise


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Awesome car 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stunning car....and a huge choice of garages to keep it in too :lol:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I came so close to ordering one at the beginning of the year but circumstances conspired against me.

Love the spec, Meteor grey isnt it. Absolutly gorgeous.

Very jealous


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jgray said:


> I came so close to ordering one at the beginning of the year but circumstances conspired against me.
> 
> Love the spec, Meteor grey isnt it. Absolutly gorgeous.
> 
> Very jealous


Me too - but then I remembered that I'm incredibly skint. :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Gorgeous car mate! How much did that set you back? Not that I can afford one anyway!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Gorgeous car mate! How much did that set you back? Not that I can afford one anyway!!


A lot but worth every penny I reckon - you're only young once 

Thanks for all the nice comments guys 

Yep, it is meteor grey - it's a relatively new colour - v similar to seal but slightly darker and slightly more metallic

Cheers


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] Oh my goodness that is so nice, you must be over the moon.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

I would have not been able to sleep for days :lol: stunning car congratulations


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > I came so close to ordering one at the beginning of the year but circumstances conspired against me.
> ...


Thought you were gonna say that you went for an R8 instead.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Beautiful.
Go out and enjoy it, you dont need sleep when you have that.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Congratulations James! Very Nice!
Enjoy and post some interior pics when possible.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Lovely looking car 8)

Is it 'much' better than the 996 ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > jgray said:
> ...


Audiphile that I am, if I was spending that sort of money it wouldn't be on an R8. Of course, it will probably never be a problem I have to face. :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> Lovely looking car 8)
> 
> Is it 'much' better than the 996 ?


It does feel much sharper and planted than the 996 I have to admit. Mind you the 996 was 4 years old so that was probably something to do with it - it was starting to feel a bit 'loose' if that makes sense

I'm driving it permanently with the already hard suspension set in sport mode and the sports exhaust on so it basically feels and sounds like a completely different car. No body roll at all round the bends. It's also quicker - the extra 200cc does seem to make a difference.

The interior is also streets ahead of the 996

I'll post a bit more info when I've had it a week or so - I've only done 70 miles so far - I should get a chance to give it a decent blast on Sunday in the Yorkshire dales (if I don't go out and get too annihilated on Saturday night!)

Cheers


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Fantastic looking car, James.
Congrats! 8)

Rogue


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Great looking car - and help made my mind up that that is definately my next motor (love the cour BTW)...

Enjoy!

J


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

gorgeous, love the colour too!

bet it just flys!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice colour! 8)

Were you not tempted to get a splash of colour on the interior, or are Porsche still *STUPIDLY* insisting you have to have the same coloured dash & carpets, if you choose a Red or Terracotta seat?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Nice car James. I don't suppose your a wife beater? [smiley=whip.gif] .. Alcoholic? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] .. gay? [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ...a nasty miserable [email protected]? [smiley=pimp2.gif] .. mentaly challanged? [smiley=dunce2.gif] ..just one defect will do, just to make me feel better that i haven't yet achieved owning such a fantastic car! enjoy [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Stunning car....and a huge choice of garages to keep it in too :lol:


So which one do you put in??? Choices, choices, choices.....

Beut motor btw!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Very nice car.  What spec did you go for?

Me, I'm still saving for a C4S. Lol


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

James,

Congrats fella. You will enjoy it very much. I'll keep an eye out for you in and around Leeds as I'm in the city 2 or 3 times a week.

I just hope I don't meet you on the M62. 

[edit]

Don't forget if you do the PSE hack to completely seal the open pipes. Theres loads of info on Rennteam.com.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice. Very, very nice 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nice colour! 8)
> 
> Were you not tempted to get a splash of colour on the interior, or are Porsche still *STUPIDLY* insisting you have to have the same coloured dash & carpets, if you choose a Red or Terracotta seat?


Porsche have never insisted that at all.

There was an option to have black carpets, steering wheel, dash - or any combination etc regardless of the seat colour...shame more buyers didn't spec it as it makes for a much tamer interior, especially as the full red (pink) looked the same colour as a can of John West salmon.

I just don't think either the salesmen/buyers were aware of it....though the pevious owner of madams Boxster has the sense to spec that option!

Dave


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Nice car but its not an A3 TDI is it? Fuel prices must be crippling..........I HATE YOU AND WANT TO BULLY YOU LOTS AND LOTS, but if you give me a go I'll reconsider.

Only messing its lovely.......................spoilt git


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nice colour! 8)
> 
> Were you not tempted to get a splash of colour on the interior, or are Porsche still *STUPIDLY* insisting you have to have the same coloured dash & carpets, if you choose a Red or Terracotta seat?


Thanks mate - I do prefer black or grey leather in cars. Also I don't really like the red that Porsche do as an interior. The interior isn't too dark as there's quite a lot of aluminium as standard now - no where near as boring as the 996. I'll try and get some pics done



stephengreen said:


> Nice car James. I don't suppose your a wife beater? [smiley=whip.gif] .. Alcoholic? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] .. gay? [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ...a nasty miserable [email protected]? [smiley=pimp2.gif] .. mentaly challanged? [smiley=dunce2.gif] ..just one defect will do, just to make me feel better that i haven't yet achieved owning such a fantastic car! enjoy [smiley=rifle.gif]


Haha, nope, not any of those - yet!!!



ResB said:


> James,
> 
> Congrats fella. You will enjoy it very much. I'll keep an eye out for you in and around Leeds as I'm in the city 2 or 3 times a week.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate keep your eyes peeled. I should have my plate on in a couple of weeks so I'll PM you it and you can keep your eye out!

Is that the best way to keep the pipes open? Just by unplugging that little red thing in the engine compartments?

Cheers

James


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jam said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice colour! 8)
> ...


Apparently so. I've not tried it myself, as I quite like the idea of it cutting in and out at lower speeds.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Lovely car - lovely colour ....

.... and that's coming from somebody for whom Porsche
just doesn't do it for me (until NOW  )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ResB said:


> Apparently so. I've not tried it myself, as I quite like the idea of it cutting in and out at lower speeds.


Might give it a bash this lunchtime and see what the results are. I'd quite like it loud all the time as I'm finding myself hoofing it just to hear the addictive noise of the exhaust! Just a matter of time before I get a pull for it!

Cheers 



HighTT said:


> Lovely car - lovely colour ....
> 
> .... and that's coming from somebody for whom Porsche
> just doesn't do it for me (until NOW  )


Thanks mate!


----------

